# WestJet to Start Charging Fee for First Bag



## LannyPC (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, it looks like WestJet is following in the path of other N. American carriers:

http://globalnews.ca/news/1563401/westjet-announces-fee-for-first-checked-bag/ 

I guess this continues to add fuel to the debate of "Baggage Charges: Pros and Cons".

I know there are many pros and cons but I thought WestJet prided itself of being different from other major N. American airlines regarding baggage fees.


----------



## TSPam (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi,
Kind of glad that I am moving from Canada to Orlando. I will use a different carrier to go see our daughter in the UK. 
I really liked westjet but this makes it a lot more like air canada. Yuck


----------



## Dori (Sep 16, 2014)

Another reason for us to do the drive to Buffalo and fly with our favourite, Southwest Airline!

Dori


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 16, 2014)

TSPam said:


> I will use a different carrier to go see our daughter in the UK.



Actually, according to the article, "The fee only applies to Econo fares for travel within Canada, and between Canada and the U.S."


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, it looks like its major competitor, Air Canada, is following suit:

http://globalnews.ca/news/1570123/air-canada-to-charge-25-fee-for-first-checked-bag-on-economy-fares/


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 18, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> Well, it looks like its major competitor, Air Canada, is following suit:
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/1570123/air-canada-to-charge-25-fee-for-first-checked-bag-on-economy-fares/



Air Canada says it will only affect 5% of it's customers.  I also heard that percentage stated on business TV (BNN) this morning.  That statistic clearly makes no sense! West Jet also sent a broadcast email headed "Exciting News" and in there referenced the $25 bag charge.  Do they think we are all morons!  
Let me tell you, on my next flight, I'm going to see if I can stuff everything into carry on luggage.  An under seat bag, a laptop bag and maybe I'll even dig out an old oversized camera bag...I may have to forego toiletries.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 18, 2014)

Back when I was using between 8-10 TS Weeks a year I would pack lightly and use a carry-on only.  I would then buy a few things after I arrived.  When ever I had more stuff than I arrived with  I would shove everything I could into a USPS "One Rate" box and mail it to myself.  I think the cost back then was about $10.  The rest of my stuff would go into my carry-on.

George


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 18, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> Well, it looks like its major competitor, Air Canada, is following suit:
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/1570123/air-canada-to-charge-25-fee-for-first-checked-bag-on-economy-fares/



Westjet and Air Canada are joined at the hip when it comes to domestic pricing.  Whenever I search the two sites, one matches the other when it comes to sale prices - but it never seems to be the flight times I want.  I think we need a third carrier to combat this price fixing...


----------



## Dori (Sep 18, 2014)

gnorth, I totally agree, but AC seems to crush any potential competitors who try to enter the market.

We avoid major carriers whenever we can, and fly Southwest Airlines from Buffalo if we are going anywhere in the U.S.

Dori


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 19, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> I think we need a third carrier to combat this price fixing...



Sad part is, there were some alternative airlines but they went belly-up:

Canadian Airlines (that was actually absorbed by AC just over 10 years ago).
Canada 3000
Harmony Airways


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 30, 2014)

This topic has probably been discussed and debated here on TUG (I haven't seen one yet, though) about the pros and cons of charging baggage fees.  But, here is one of the downsides of charging such fees.  Keep in mind that the main Canadian-based airlines didn't start this until well after many mainstream American-based airlines did so this objection has probably been raised and debated many times already:

http://preview.msn.com/en-ca/money/topstories/air-canada-starts-trial-crackdown-on-carry-on-bags/ar-BB6zcTT


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 3, 2015)

Now this will extend to international flights too:

http://globalnews.ca/news/2315905/westjet-to-start-charging-baggage-fees-on-international-flights/


----------

